# Verschlüsselte Backups: in 20 Jahren?

## Sodom

Hallo Forum.

Es gibt ja diverse Verschlüsselungsmethoden, Festplattenverschlüsselungen mit dmcrypt usw. usf. der Howtos sind viele.

Wie sieht das Ganze aber aus, wenn man Backups persönlicher Daten erstellt, diese brennt und archiviert? Welche Verschlüsselung kann man einsetzen, daß man an die Daten noch in ~10-20 Jahren kommt? 

Ich stelle mir diese Frage, da einige Techniken der Verschlüsselung teilweise bei Subversionen des Linuxkernels nicht mehr funktionieren bzw. umgebaut werden müssen, das was bei 2.6.12 noch ging, geht ab 2.6.13 beispielsweise nicht mehr. 

Gut, ich kann eine LiveCD brennen zum Entschlüsseln ... oder alle Daten mit gnupg verschlüsseln (da kann man wohl "sicher" sein, daß es weiterentwickelt wird ...), aber kann das das Wahre sein?

Gibt es hier jemanden, der sich dazu Gedanken gemacht hat bzw. mir evtl. mit ein paar Anregungen weiterhelfen kann?

Gruß, Sodom

----------

## manuels

naja, da musst du schon einiges bedenken.

erst mal musst du darüber nachdenken, wie viel diese informationen wert sind und entsprechend die schlüssellänge wählen.

heut zu tage kann man weniger wichtige daten mit 64bit schlüsseln gut verschlüsseln. wenn es aber schon daten mit wert sind würde ich mind. 256 bit wählen.

zur entwicklung nach morphy's (?) law werden die rechner alle 12-18 monate schneller.

das heißt pro jahr 1 bit mehr um die sicherheit aufrecht zu halten.

ich würde trotzdem einfach mal zu 512bit greifen.

... wenn aber eines tages die quantenrechner kommen, bringt dir das aber auch nichts.

das ist aber wohl nicht innerhalb der nächsten 20 jahre zu erwarten...

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Tenobok

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zur entwicklung nach morphy's (?) law werden die rechner alle 12-18 monate schneller.

 

Ich glaube Du meinst das mooresche Gesetz, welches besagt, dass sich die Rechenleistung alle 24 Monate verdoppelt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mooresches_Gesetz

----------

## manuels

oder hab ich dich missverstanden.

du meintest wohl, wie man an die daten wieder dran kommt.

ich glaube am besten wäre es nur den inhalt der einzelnen dateien zu verschlüsseln & nicht gleich das ganze fs.

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du 20 Jahre in die Zukunft schauen willst, mußt Du mehrere Punkte bedenken:

- Sicherheit der Verschlüsselung: Wenn Du möchtest, daß die Daten auch in 20 Jahren noch geschützt sind, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig, als eine möglichs große Schlüssellänge zu wählen. Außerdem muß berücksichtigt werden, daß es vielleicht in 6 Monaten oder in 4 Jahren (oder auch nie) gelingt, eine Schwachstelle im verwendeten Algorithmus zu finden. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt bietet es sich evtl. an, die Daten mehrfach zu verschlüssel (z. B. eine Datei erst mit AES, die verschlüsselte Datei dann noch einmal mit Blowfish, und diese Datei dann noch einmal mit Serpent verschlüsseln). Wenn ein Algorithmus geknackt wird, bleiben die Daten weiterhin sicher (man muß dann natürlich für jede Verschlüsselung ein anderes Paßwort verwenden!).

- Sicherheit, daß man wieder an die Daten herankommt: Hier kann es evtl. Probleme geben - wer weiß schon, ob dm-crypt auch noch im Kernel 4.2 unterstützt wird, oder ob in 5 Jahren nicht schon AES geknackt wurde und der Support dafür daher aus dem Kernel entfernt wird? Der einzige Tipp hier: Auf offene Software setzen, nicht auf proprietäre Protokolle eines Herstellers, der evtl. in 2 Jahren pleite ist. Wenn der Quellcode offen ist, besteht die Möglichkeit, ihn später zu portieren und zumindest noch an die Daten zu kommen. Außerdem die Augen und Ohren offenhalten - ein Feature wird in der Regel nicht sofort aus dem Kernel geworfen, sondern erst nach einer langen Diskussion und einer langen Warn- und Wartezeit. In dem Wahl bleibt in der Regel genug Zeit, die Daten zu kopieren. Und ich mutmaße mal, daß die Unterstützung für dmcrypt und AES noch lange im Kernel bleibt...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Naja wenn man sich sicher sein will in 20 Jahren noch ranzukommen sollte man sich alles aufheben. Eben auch ein Betriebssystem um noch ranzukommen und auch einen Rechner auf dem dieses OS läuft. Ich würde allerdings auch einfach die Ohren offenhalten um rechtzeitig mitzukriegen wann man umcodieren muss. Es ist ja sowieso fraglich ob du unverschlüsselte Daten in 20 Jahren noch nutzen kannst, weil dann ist mp3, jpeg ... wohl genauso antiquiert wie dm-crypt.

----------

## kopfsalat

Die Algorithmen selbst werden üblicherweise veröffentlicht also hält Dich nichts davon ab den verwendeten in 20 Jahren neu zu programmieren auch wenn er dann nicht mehr verwendet wird. Am besten speichert man also die Dokumentation der verwendeten Verschlüsselungstechnik zusammen mit den Daten auf einem beständigen Medium. 

Vorzugsweise auf Papier  :Wink: 

Die Problematik besteht nämlich eher darin, daß kaum ein heute gebräuchlicher Massenspeicher die Daten 20 Jahre hält oder ob dann noch geeignete Lesegeräte aufzutreiben sind.

----------

## sprittwicht

Jepp, da würd ich mir viel größere Gedanken drum machen. Mich hat schon sehr verdutzt, die Worte "brennen" und "20 Jahre" in einem Satz zu lesen.  :Smile: 

Das geht jetzt zwar am Thema Verschlüsselung völlig vorbei, aber bitte... BITTE.... Archivier nichts auf CDs/DVDs, was du in 2 oder 3 Jahren noch zuverlässig lesen willst. Für ne Musik-CD oder nen Film sind die Dinger ja ganz nützlich, aber als Backupmedium für was auch immer: _never_.

----------

## hoschi

Oh ja. Markenrohling sollten in der Theorie bei sehr guter Lagerung angeblich 100 Jahre halten, in der Praxis kommt der Rohrschaden...

----------

## ro

Also folgende Ergänzung:

1.) Moore'sches Gesetz besagt nicht dass die Rechenleistung alle 24 Monate verdoppelt wird, sondern nur dass die Komplexität der integrierten Schaltkreise alle 18 Monate doppelt so komplex werden - d.h. nicht schneller.

2.) Es stellt sich hier die Frage des Technologiefortschrittes: Die größte Sorge aller Archivare (zB Staatsarchiv) ist durch die moderne Technologie der enorm hohe Verwaltungsaufwand. Das Fortschreiten der Techn. bringt neue Verfahren, Medien heraus. Genau das ist das Problem. Wird es in 15 Jahren noch DVD-Laufwerke geben: wahrscheinlich nicht. Wird JPG in 10 Jahren noch Standard sein? wahrscheinlich schon, viell. aber auch nicht. Der Aufwand für ein großes Archiv, zB alle DVDs dann auf HD-DVDs zu speichern oder sogar den Nachfolger wäre einfach zu groß (Drum machen die das in den wirklich kritischen Bereichen mit analogen Mikrofilmen a la James Bond 1961).

An der Verschlüsselungstechnik selbst wird sich nicht viel ändern: ein 3DES-EDE-CFB algorithmus wird in 100 Jahren noch genauso funktionieren, aber durch die vorhandene Technologie leicht zu knacken sein. Wenn du wirklich auf verschlüsselte Archive setzt dann verwende keine Kernel-Implementierungen (oder zumindest nur wenn du die Parameter und die funktion genau kennst), sondern auf userspace-programme. Du solltest dir dann aber in 20 Jahren folgende Gedanken machen: die in Zukunft vorhandene Rechnerleistung - von sagen wir 10 Rechnern - wird es evtl. schaffen, einen AES-128 Cipher in - sagen wir mal 2 Wochen zu knacken. Also: Archive im Fall entschlüsseln, neu (anders, besser) verschlüsseln, und das alte Archiv zerstören.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich denke für die private Archivierung ist alles hier besprochene viel zu aufwendig und/oder zu teuer.

Ich würde mir zunächst meine Gedanken zum Datenträger machen. Eine DVD wird z.B. keine 20 Jahre überleben. Wenn ich dann einen günstigen, relativ zuverlässigen Datenträger gefunden habe würde ich meine Daten unverschlüsselt, oder höchstens nur relativ einfach verschlüsselt auf diesen Datenträger ablegen. Diesen Datenträger würde ich dann noch ein oder zweimal kopieren und das ganze in einen Tresor ablegen.

Was nützt es mir wennder Datenträger dennoch leicht entwendet werden kann,die Verschlüsselung u.U. in 10 Jahren gehackt ist, ich u.U. später teuer für eine neue Implementierung des Algorithmus bezahlen mussoder der Algorithmus zwar immer noch sicher, aber ich das Passwort (o.Ä) vergessen habe.  :Wink: 

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Sodom

Hi erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten.  :Smile: 

Die Sicherheit der Daten wird also primär durch die physische "Sicherheit" bestimmt.

Ich denke, es ist am besten wenn ich die Daten mit tar.bz2 archiviere und das ganze dann mit gnupg verschlüssele. Die Dvds/CDs müssen dann alle 2 Jahre erneuert werden, ggf. angepaßt an den technischen Fortschritt. 

Auf Kernel-Implementierungen werde ich nicht setzen, da mir nicht nur jetzt, sondern in 20 Jahren das Knowhow fehlt, mal eben den Algo zu programmieren.  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

## slick

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Für ne Musik-CD oder nen Film sind die Dinger ja ganz nützlich, aber als Backupmedium für was auch immer: _never_.

 

Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach ein vernünftiges Langzeitbackup-Medium was auch für den kleinen Einsatz bezahlbar und praktisch wäre? Also außer alles in den Obelisken vor der Haustür zu ritzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## tuam

 *Sodom wrote:*   

> Die Sicherheit der Daten wird also primär durch die physische "Sicherheit" bestimmt.
> 
> Ich denke, es ist am besten wenn ich die Daten mit tar.bz2 archiviere und das ganze dann mit gnupg verschlüssele. 

 

Das erscheint mir immer noch arg riskant. Für ein sicheres Backup würde ich einzelne Dateien sichern - ein Bitfehler in bz2 und das ganze Archiv ist im Eimer. Und gegen was willst Du das verschlüsseln? Gegen Einbrecher und ähliche Unglücke hilft die Ablage im Tresor/Bankschließfach sicher besser.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## humph

 *tuam wrote:*   

> Und gegen was willst Du das verschlüsseln?

 

Darf ich hier noch einen Schritt weiter gehen? Die Frage ist eigentlich jetzt man ganz IT-feindlich ausgedrückt: Was willst Du eigentlich archivieren? 

Hier war von einer DVD die Rede: knapp 5GB Daten! Woher sollen denn die um Himmels willen kommen? 

Wenn ich mir anschauen was sich in meinen nunmehr 30 Lenzen so an Daten gesammelt hat, die es Wert wären tatsächlich ernsthaft archiviert zu werden so stelle ich fest: Nix.  

Natürlich gibt es ein Mailarchiv, aber mal ehrlich: Muß man das archivieren? In die Mails vom letzten Jahr schaut man noch mal rein, weil man die email von jemandem sucht mit dem man mal Kontakt hatte, aber in ältere Mails? Wieso sollte ich eMail länger aufheben als die durchschnittliche Halbwertszeit einer solchen Adresse? Ähnliches ist übrigens IRL mit Postadressen und Handytelefonnummern festzustellen.

Na gut, was noch? Dokumente wie Lebenslauf, Briefkopf, ordentlichst zusammengestellte Bewerbungsmappen...? Alles reproduzierbar, im Wandel oder mit inplizitem Verfallsdatum: beim nächsten Umzug ist mein Briefkopf Datenmüll. Im Zweifel gerne auch offline auf Papier.

Digitalfotos? Ich bitte sehr: Kleb die 10-1000 guten in ein Album verschieb den Rest von des Ordners nach /dev/null - oder warte bis die Platte crasht und weine leise...

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein datenlosen Unikum, aber mich würde ernsthaft interessieren was Ihr Privatleute da draussen so dringend (verschlüsselt! :o) archivieren müsst.

Gruß,

Humph

----------

## kopfsalat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist denn eurer Meinung nach ein vernünftiges Langzeitbackup-Medium was auch für den kleinen Einsatz bezahlbar und praktisch wäre? Also außer alles in den Obelisken vor der Haustür zu ritzen? 
> 
> 

 

Ich habe mittelfristig ganz gute Erfahrungen mit DVD-RAM gemacht. Langfristig hilft nur regelmäßiges kopieren und möglichst viel Redundanz (z.B. doppelte Datenhaltung mit par2-Volumes). Auch das Archivformat spielt eine große Rolle. Ich habe die leidvolle Erfahrung gemacht daß schon kleine Fehler in einem tgz-Archiv ausreichen, um alle nachfogend gespeicherten Daten ins Nirvana zu schicken. Seitdem verzichte ich bei der Datensicherung ganz auf Kompression.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich ja ein datenlosen Unikum, aber mich würde ernsthaft interessieren was Ihr Privatleute da draussen so dringend (verschlüsselt! ) archivieren müsst.
> 
> 

 

Bei bloßem Konsum fällt für eine Privatperson tatsächlich wenig wertvolles an  :Wink: , man kann seinen Rechner aber durchaus auch für kreative Tätigkeiten nutzen, deren Resultate mal eben nicht so einfach reproduzierbar sind: Programmieren, schreiben, malen, Musik machen etc. Im Zeitalter der Digitalphotographie stellt sich das Problem der Archivierung auch für das eigene Familienalbum.

Da diese Daten auch einen Teil der eigenen Identität darstellen, halte ich den Wunsch nach Verschlüsselung für gar nicht mal so abwegig. Der Hanswurst der mir den Laptop entwendet/die Wohnung ausräumt soll nicht auch noch mein Privatleben durchleuchten können.

----------

## Sodom

 *kopfsalat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei bloßem Konsum fällt für eine Privatperson tatsächlich wenig wertvolles an , man kann seinen Rechner aber durchaus auch für kreative Tätigkeiten nutzen, deren Resultate mal eben nicht so einfach reproduzierbar sind: Programmieren, schreiben, malen, Musik machen etc. Im Zeitalter der Digitalphotographie stellt sich das Problem der Archivierung auch für das eigene Familienalbum.
> 
> Da diese Daten auch einen Teil der eigenen Identität darstellen, halte ich den Wunsch nach Verschlüsselung für gar nicht mal so abwegig. Der Hanswurst der mir den Laptop entwendet/die Wohnung ausräumt soll nicht auch noch mein Privatleben durchleuchten können.

 

So siehts aus. Es mag dem einen vl banal erscheinen, aber es gibt private Daten, Fotos, Videos, Briefe, eigene Texte, Geschäftliches, die ich lieber verschlüsselt irgendwo liegen habe. Das schließt aus, daß Unbefugte, egal welcher Art Zugriff drauf haben. 

Es geht mir natürlich nicht um Briefköpfe oder die configs von fluxbox-x.y.z etc ...

----------

## humph

 *Sodom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So siehts aus. Es mag dem einen vl banal erscheinen, aber es gibt private Daten, Fotos, Videos, Briefe, eigene Texte, Geschäftliches, die ich lieber verschlüsselt irgendwo liegen habe. Das schließt aus, daß Unbefugte, egal welcher Art Zugriff drauf haben. 
> 
> 

 

Natürlich... gekauft. Keine Frage, es gibt auch in meinem Leben Backups und sicherlich auch sensible Daten die man lieber nicht in andere Leute Händen sieht. 

Gestoßen hab ich mich eher an den 20 Jahren. 

Deine ursprüngliche Frage 

 *Quote:*   

> Welche Verschlüsselung kann man einsetzen, daß man an die Daten noch in ~10-20 Jahren kommt?
> 
> 

 

implizierte nämlich, das Du jetzt Daten hast, die du jetzt auf einem Datenträger archivieren möchtest und in 10-20 Jahren von genau diesem Datenträger lesen möchtest. 

Da mußte ich mir einfach die Frage stellen: Verdammt, was hat der Mann so wichtiges auf der Pfanne, das er das machen will? 

Für den alltäglichen Backupkram mit zumindest teilweise schützenswerten Daten wie von Dir aufgezählt ergibt sich das Problem nicht wirklich,  da Du solche Backups ohnehin periodisch (jährlich, monatlich) erstellen wirst - immer auf einem aktuellen, frischen Datenträger mit den aktuell für sicher erachteten Verschlüsselungsverfahren geschützt. 

Pikanterweise kommt dabei das Thema sichere Entsorgung vom Datenträger des letzten, numehr alten Backups ins Spiel - exakt das Gegenteil vom Ausgangspunkt dieses Threads, nicht? Aber ohnehin schon viel zu weit OT.  

Nix für ungut,

Humph

----------

## schachti

 *humph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da mußte ich mir einfach die Frage stellen: Verdammt, was hat der Mann so wichtiges auf der Pfanne, das er das machen will? 
> 
> Für den alltäglichen Backupkram mit zumindest teilweise schützenswerten Daten wie von Dir aufgezählt ergibt sich das Problem nicht wirklich,  da Du solche Backups ohnehin periodisch (jährlich, monatlich) erstellen wirst - immer auf einem aktuellen, frischen Datenträger mit den aktuell für sicher erachteten Verschlüsselungsverfahren geschützt. 
> ...

 

Da reicht es schon aus, regelmäßig Fotos mit der Digicam zu machen, ich lösche die zum Beispiel nicht, sondern archiviere sie (Du vernichtest ja auch nicht die Negative Deiner Fotos, sobald Du Abzüge erstellt hast   :Wink: ). Dabei kommen locker einige hundert MB pro Monat zusammen. Ob es sich lohnt, sowas zu verschlüsseln, sei mal dahingestellt...

----------

## Haldir

Zu Backupmedien: große Magnetbänder in Panzerschränken, Solid State Disks oder ähnliches mögen 20 Jahre halten, 10 Jahre sicher (hab noch DAT bänder die sind >10 Jahre alt und sind noch ohne Probleme lesbar). Ich würde mir eher sorgen machen ob  man in 20 Jahren noch kompatible Technik findet um die Medien zu lesen.

Die Verschlüsselung ist das geringste Problem, einfach die Methode/Programm als Source Code aufs Medium packen und das Problem ist gelöst.

Wegen Keygrößen lässt sich schwer was sagen, außer das ziemlich sicher in 20 Jahren alle heutigen Methoden geknackt sein werden oder unsicher sein werden.

Wenn du es sicher haben willst: One Time Pad welches Größer ist als die eigentlichen Daten.

Ich denk mal es kommt primär drauf an wieviel du in 20 Jahren bereit bist für die Wiederherstellung der Daten auszugeben, umso mehr du ausgeben willst umso einfacher ist die Mediumswahl. Wenn du alles selber machen willst oder nichts ausgeben willst in 20 Jahren, seh ich ziemlich schwarz.

----------

